# Did any receive their Strictly 7 Solar 7 guitars yet?



## Radz108 (Feb 20, 2012)

Placed an order for a Solar 7 with an upgrade brass trem block and a tremol-no about a week ago. Was told by Paul that the turn around time from receiving the order to shipping is about 3 months or less.

Has anyone else placed an order for a Solar series guitar and received it (other than Ola)?

What are your takes on the guitar in terms of quality, finish, playability etc.?

I posted a similar post in another thread in the luthier section but didn't get a response so I apologize for this double post.

Cheers

RG

PS: Apparently only 100 Solar guitars are going to be made worldwide. So they are a limited run. FYI.


----------



## theicon2125 (Feb 22, 2012)

People that ordered them said they should be here in around April I think. And where did you get the information about there only being 100 made? Im pretty sure that's not true, plus they released the Solar S series that is a more affordable version of the regular Solar.


----------



## Metalus (Feb 22, 2012)

Do you have any info links to the Solar S series?


----------



## Radz108 (Feb 22, 2012)

Metalus said:


> Do you have any info links to the Solar S series?



Just go to s7guitars. The solar s series are listed below the solar series info.


----------



## Eaten (Feb 22, 2012)

I quoted them and they said the production time is around 2-3 months but that the S series should be quicker since they don't have binding. 
Obviously Ola is getting his first, on Facebook Strictly 7 posted a picture of an finished 8 string Solar. 

Here's a picture of the SolarS (that I was interested in). Not sure it will have a Floyd Rose though as in the picture. Specs say Hipshot bridge.






Also these where posted yesterday :


----------



## Radz108 (Feb 22, 2012)

theicon2125 said:


> People that ordered them said they should be here in around April I think. And where did you get the information about there only being 100 made? Im pretty sure that's not true, plus they released the Solar S series that is a more affordable version of the regular Solar.



I can't wait until April !! 

I originally read about the Solar series being a limited run of 100 guitars worldwide from Strictlyv7's UK dealer, Wire and Wood on their website under info regarding the Solar7 guitar. I email Paul De Maio at Strictly 7 about this and he confirmed that the Solar series will be a limited run of 100 guitars worldwide. I'm not sure how the Solar S series fit into this equation.

Cheers
RG


----------



## vicpic777 (Feb 22, 2012)

I hope the solar s will be unlimited, I want one soo bad !!!


----------



## Miijk (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh my god... gorgeous! 

I am GASing so hard!


----------



## Tjore (Feb 22, 2012)

Mayor gas alert on this thread, indeed!


----------



## Radz108 (Feb 22, 2012)

Just read on facebook that the Solar 6 and 7 models are going to have SD distortion PUPs instead of the BKP aftermaths since Ola prefers the SD distortion. Previous orders can keep the BKP aftermaths or switch over to the SD distortions for no extra cost. 

For me, I emailed Paul DeMaio if I can keep the BKP aftermaths in my Solar 7 order. From what I heard online, the BKPs are tighter and more articulate than the SD which suits my style of playing more.

RG


----------



## MetalDaze (Feb 22, 2012)

Radz108 said:


> Previous orders can keep the BKP aftermaths or switch over to the SD distortions for no extra cost.


 
Considering how much more expensive BKP's are versus SD, they should be giving money off for the switch.


----------



## Eaten (Feb 23, 2012)

Anyone know the tonal difference between the Aftermaths and Duncan Distortions?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 23, 2012)

Eaten said:


>



That route.


----------



## Razzy (Feb 23, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That route.



Yeah, that's the one thing that bugs me about Strictly 7 now days.


----------



## Radz108 (Feb 23, 2012)

Razzy said:


> Yeah, that's the one thing that bugs me about Strictly 7 now days.



That pic is of Ola's first prototype. The production guitars have much better and proportional routes. Check out their pics on s7guitars under guitars/signature/Ola Englund

Cheers

RG


----------



## Eaten (Feb 24, 2012)

^That's what I heard as well.. for the prototype guitars they have the bigger routing for some reason, not sure what it's meant for but all the production guitars are tight spaced.


----------



## killertone (Feb 25, 2012)

Eaten said:


> Anyone know the tonal difference between the Aftermaths and Duncan Distortions?



I have 7 string guitars loaded with both. The Aftermath is dryer, has less bottom, and less output. For that reason it could be considered to be more tighter and more clear sounding. The SD Distortion has more output, more bottom, and has a little more top end. For that reason it could be considered thicker and bigger sounding. It is still very tight.


----------



## Radz108 (Feb 26, 2012)

killertone said:


> I have 7 string guitars loaded with both. The Aftermath is dryer, has less bottom, and less output. For that reason it could be considered to be more tighter and more clear sounding. The SD Distortion has more output, more bottom, and has a little more top end. For that reason it could be considered thicker and bigger sounding. It is still very tight.



So.. for fast low string riffs (Nevermore etc.) and shred like solos (fast alternate picking, arpeggios etc.) what would be the best? I will be playing my Solar 7 through an ENGL Powerball 2 with an ENGL pro cab with V30s and a JVM 410H with a 1960A cab with GT75s.

Also which one would be similar to an EMG James Hetfield set and EMG 707s? I currently have this PUPs in my 6 string and 7 string Loomis Guitar respectively.

Cheers RG


----------



## OrsusMetal (Feb 26, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That route.



Yeah, those oversized routes are gone now. The production ones look great. Super tight routes. 

Also, I don't have any oversized routes on mine.


----------



## C-PIG (Feb 26, 2012)

they look great and i would def get it if it wasnt for the scale length


----------



## Eaten (Mar 1, 2012)

Some more pictures here:
GOTM Mar/April 2012 - Ola Englund's Strictly 7 Solar Signature Model


----------



## broj15 (Mar 1, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks the heel on these (or lack there of) is just pure art? I would just love to do some neo classical shredding on the upper registers.


----------



## Radz108 (Mar 1, 2012)

broj15 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the heel on these (or lack there of) is just pure art? I would just love to do some neo classical shredding on the upper registers.


 
I'm with you there in regards to the heel o nth Solar 7.  That heel joint is just wicked!!! Can't wait to try it out. I played other Strictly 7 guitars at a local dealer, unfortunately all the guitars he had were bolt on. Still the guitars played great and had unrestricted access to the upper registers. But that neck through heel...it's in a league of it own

RG


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 1, 2012)

The only thing I dislike about the heel-with-no-heel is how it goes directly into the sharp edge, with no blending at all. But it _is_ a source of inspiration for when (if) I can get properly started on building my own geetars.


----------



## HaloHat (Mar 5, 2012)

Radz108 said:


> an ENGL Powerball 2 with an ENGL pro cab with V30s and a JVM 410H with a 1960A cab with GT75s.



Two for two on your amp choices


----------



## b7string (Mar 5, 2012)

Here's a pic showing both. And yes, indeed in what I assume to be the production model (guitar on the left), the route looks a little more "snug"


----------



## Baco (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a (white) Solar 7 and (black) Solar 8 incoming around the first week of april, very looking forward to these 

And the Solar S seriers is not limited


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 6, 2012)

Baco said:


> I have a (white) Solar 7 and (black) Solar 8 incoming around the first week of april, very looking forward to these
> 
> And the Solar S seriers is not limited



What are the specs of the white solar 7? Just a white body and black binding, or is anything else different?


----------



## Baco (Mar 6, 2012)

Same specs, just the reverse indeed.


----------



## Radz108 (Mar 6, 2012)

Baco said:


> I have a (white) Solar 7 and (black) Solar 8 incoming around the first week of april, very looking forward to these
> 
> And the Solar S seriers is not limited


 
Hi Baco,

Just wondering, When did you place your order for your Solars.
Just trying to get an idea when I might be getting mine (I placed my order in the 1st to 2nd week of Feb.)

Cheers

RG


----------



## 7stringDemon (Mar 6, 2012)

Not enough pr0n in this thread.


----------



## Radz108 (Mar 6, 2012)

Jeff Loomis Co-Guitarist for his tour with Periphery got his Solar 7
Looks like the hipshot version with SD blackouts.

From Youtube:
"Joe Nurre from Shaded Enmity/Jeff Loomis Band plays "The Ultimatum". Just got the Ola Englund Solar 7 guitar from Strictly 7 guitars! They sent it to me to use for the upcoming Jeff Loomis tour. This guitar is awesome. " 

http://youtu.be/tN7vf-UL7UU

This just makes me GAS for mine even more!!!

RG


----------



## Baco (Mar 7, 2012)

Radz108 said:


> Hi Baco,
> 
> Just wondering, When did you place your order for your Solars.
> Just trying to get an idea when I might be getting mine (I placed my order in the 1st to 2nd week of Feb.)
> ...



I placed my order as soon as these were announced (before they started making these actually) so I guess that isn't a very good indication on build times. 

I've seen a request for more porn, well, here are some pics I took at NAMM of the first Solar 7 FR (Ola's own guitar):









































Plenty more pics to find in the NAMM albums on my facebook page: Guitar Candy - Shopping/Retail - Maldegem, Belgium | Facebook

I'm really looking forward to my white Solar 7


----------



## Eaten (Mar 8, 2012)

Jeff Loomis touring guitarist announced he will use a Solar7 on tour ! :O


----------



## Arsenal12 (Sep 24, 2012)

want.solarS.in.white.


----------



## X14Halo (Sep 25, 2012)

Mine is being made right now...just got an update that it is being painted. I should hopefully have my Solar 7 in the next few weeks!


----------



## fonz518 (Sep 27, 2012)

I just found out about these guitars like a month ago, theres so pretty and i really dig that there 27.5 inch scale. If I had knew about these guitars i wouldnt have bought my Ibanez rgd2127z, but i love the guitar but i would have placed an order for a Strictly 7 for a few hundred bucks more, that will b my next guitar for shure.


----------



## JeanPaul (Oct 11, 2012)

Just a word of caution.. brutal death metal lovers are gonna have to use a distortion pedal to overdrive their amps on this axe coz the pups arnt hot enough...or install actives


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Oct 11, 2012)

JeanPaul said:


> Just a word of caution.. brutal death metal lovers are gonna have to use a distortion pedal to overdrive their amps on this axe coz the pups arnt hot enough...or install actives


Ola is in a brutal death metal band man


----------



## JeanPaul (Oct 11, 2012)

fonz518 said:


> I just found out about these guitars like a month ago, theres so pretty and i really dig that there 27.5 inch scale. If I had knew about these guitars i wouldnt have bought my Ibanez rgd2127z, but i love the guitar but i would have placed an order for a Strictly 7 for a few hundred bucks more, that will b my next guitar for shure.



I own this guitar and im not impressed at all...it looks good but isnt powefull enough..trust me your ibanez is probably better..mine is


----------



## JeanPaul (Oct 11, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Ola is in a brutal death metal band man



I own his guitar...youll have to boost it with a pedal to get proper saturation....the sh6s arnt hot enough...and i own a dual rec


----------



## Larrikin666 (Oct 11, 2012)

Stock Ibanez pickups unboosted into a Dual Rec.....I'll pass. Hell....anything unboosted into a Dual Rec sounds muddy. Considering I've played in a death metal band with these pickups, I can vouch for them working well. They're not my first choice with that wood combo though.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Oct 11, 2012)

Larrikin666 said:


> Stock Ibanez pickups unboosted into a Dual Rec.....I'll pass. Hell....anything unboosted into a Dual Rec sounds muddy. Considering I've played in a death metal band with these pickups, I can vouch for them working well. They're not my first choice with that wood combo though.


It's a Blaze custom man  But yea distortions can do, well this:


----------



## Nonservium (Oct 11, 2012)

I can't help but feel like there's something you're missing....no pedal here


----------



## exo (Oct 11, 2012)

JeanPaul said:


> I own this guitar and im not impressed at all...it looks good but isnt powefull enough..trust me your ibanez is probably better..mine is




If you're gonna be "not impressed at all", shouldn't you be pointing out some build or finish flaws or something? people swap PUs all the time........


----------



## ang3 (Oct 11, 2012)

how much thicker are these necks than an ibanez prestige? i got small hands so i really like the thin ibanez necks


----------



## JeanPaul (Oct 11, 2012)

Well then for me it needs actives...i cant stand weak passives...but otherwise beautifully made axe


----------



## JeanPaul (Oct 11, 2012)

ang3 said:


> how much thicker are these necks than an ibanez prestige? i got small hands so i really like the thin ibanez necks



Stick to ibanez...the solar neck is thick chunky


----------



## darren (Oct 11, 2012)

Have you tried moving the pickups closer to the strings? The Distortions are plenty hot.


----------



## JeanPaul (Oct 11, 2012)

Nonservium said:


> I can't help but feel like there's something you're missing....no pedal here




I know..its tormented me since i got it...how can ola get that level of saturatiom without a pedal????... My solar sounds crap on 10 gain on my dual rec


----------



## JeanPaul (Oct 11, 2012)

darren said:


> Have you tried moving the pickups closer to the strings? The Distortions are plenty hot.



Trust me...i spent the entire last sunday past trying to get this axe to sound properly nicely distorted without a pedal...it just isnt powefull enough...and thats gain on 10


----------



## ang3 (Oct 11, 2012)

JeanPaul said:


> I know..its tormented me since i got it...how can ola get that level of saturatiom without a pedal????... My solar sounds crap on 10 gain on my dual rec



well in this case its the randall amp thats giving its power. no pedal needed with this amp. but usually ola uses a tubescreamer pedal on mesa amps.


----------



## JeanPaul (Oct 12, 2012)

ang3 said:


> well in this case its the randall amp thats giving its power. no pedal needed with this amp. but usually ola uses a tubescreamer pedal on mesa amps.



Yes ive come to understand that mesas have to be clean boosted for proper saturation on sll passives...its not a modern metal amp..olas satan has obviously much more natural gain so boosted for me it is..


----------



## bcfox (Oct 12, 2012)

JeanPaul said:


> Yes ive come to understand that mesas have to be clean boosted for proper saturation on sll passives...its not a modern metal amp..olas satan has obviously much more natural gain so boosted for me it is..



So now you're saying passives can't saturate a Recto without a boost? I'm pretty sure that the only problem I've ever had with unboosted Recto's is mud, not a lack of saturation. Do you understand the purpose of a clean boost in modern metal is typically to focus the tone, not to provide mass amounts of additional gain? Actives accomplish this task internally, but all of this talk of gain isn't exactly the full story. It's not just gain but how it is focused as the ears perceive different frequency bandwidths different ways. The problem with your S7G can be a number of things with regard to your rig; but unless it is wired wrong or busted in some way, I fail to see the validity for your statements against the entire guitar. I don't mean to sound like a dick, but you did come into a thread saying not to buy a guitar because the pickups couldn't properly drive an unboosted Recto with gain at 10. 

For clarification, I do not and have not ever owned an S7G nor am I a fanboi. I'm just confused by the above statements and find them unfair to a company already receiving a fair amount of bashing.


----------



## JeanPaul (Oct 12, 2012)

My intention is not to bash s7g..just to give feedback on how it is for me.s7g is a great company and the quality of the solar is superb...very nicely made.i encourage each person who gets their solar to see how it is for them..i just found i need a clean boost for my rec to achieve the desired saturation for death metal i want..no offence to anyone truely..


----------



## Fiction (Oct 12, 2012)

JeanPaul said:


> My intention is not to bash s7g..just to give feedback on how it is for me.s7g is a great company and the quality of the solar is superb...very nicely made.i encourage each person who gets their solar to see how it is for them..i just found i need a clean boost for my rec to achieve the desired saturation for death metal i want..no offence to anyone truely..



I think you just rubbed people the wrong way when you said;



JeanPaul said:


> I own this guitar and im not impressed at all..



When you didn't actually comment on build quality, which is obviously what people want to hear. Tone is subjective, but poor woodworking is not.


----------



## JeanPaul (Oct 12, 2012)

Fiction said:


> I think you just rubbed people the wrong way when you said;
> 
> 
> 
> When you didn't actually comment on build quality, which is obviously what people want to hear. Tone is subjective, but poor woodworking is not.



My apologies to not clarifying what i meant...the solar is very well built.better than my mtm1...the attention to detail is great and meticulous..ally nicely trimmed and straight and high quality..the best ive seen...tonewise its my dual rec im working on tweaking with help of s7g and ola...so far its going good


----------



## bcfox (Oct 12, 2012)

JeanPaul said:


> My apologies to not clarifying what i meant...the solar is very well built.better than my mtm1...the attention to detail is great and meticulous..ally nicely trimmed and straight and high quality..the best ive seen...tonewise its my dual rec im working on tweaking with help of s7g and ola...so far its going good



That's good to hear, then. I wasn't meaning to offend you either if I did, but I was concerned about the wording of your statements since I took them as the negative. It's all good, and good luck sorting out the tones.


----------

